# A new INFJ



## midnightmelody (Jul 24, 2009)

Here I am to reek havoc!

No no, quite the opposite actually.

I love that I am able to mingle with other awesomely awesome peaceloving infjs like myself. I also love the all out whacky entps or enfps that seem flock to us infjs.

Oh dur, I forgot to say the important stuff, yet again.
Well, my name is Christina and I am 15. 

I love music and art. I quite depend on them really.

I do hope I am not forgetting anything...

well anyways thanks for reading this thread!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings midnightmelody and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum midnightmelody. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome. I love me some young INFJ meat!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.



midnightmelody said:


> Here I am to reek havoc!


It's about time! *raises hand for a high five*



> No no, quite the opposite actually.


Oh. . . right. *brushes hand through hair like nothihng happened*



> I love that I am able to mingle with other awesomely awesome peaceloving infjs like myself. I also love the all out whacky entps or enfps that seem flock to us infjs.


Why isn't INTP on the list? :dry::crying:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitten for you:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I so very much am totally adoring your username.

Welcome to the forum :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## midnightmelody (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry, kind of abandoned this thing after I found the infj forum...
but I'm back now.
As for the INTP thing--I said peaceloving, didn't I? (har-har)

I don't know, sometimes intps can ruffle my feathers--they can be quite condescending at times. I just want to yell at them "I am not uninformed and I am not stupid! Back off!"

But I don't. I just kind of grimace while they lecture me.

But other times they are whacky and brain-tickling. I all depends.

Thanks for the welcomes guys.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey midnightmelody.
Welcome to Personality Cafe  
You need anything, even if it's just a chat, let me know :happy:


----------



## midnightmelody (Jul 24, 2009)

Why thank you, miss Holly.

I will let you know.


----------



## fafyrd (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Personality Cafe!


----------

